# Is Mycoplasma contagious? Should I get my rat a companion?



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

My pet rat, Koko, has mycoplasma. Her sister recently died so she is all alone. I am debating whether or not to get her a new friend. I know that mycoplasma is extremely contagious, but I've heard that virtually ALL pet rats have it; just that some of them are more resistant to it. Thus, if all rats have it its not really contagious, because you can't give a rat something it already has (does this make sense?). So if I found a healthy rat would housing her with my rat, Koko, make the new rat sick? Is it unethical? Or is it ok? Would i be better off adopting a rat that displays symptoms of mycoplasma? I would much rather have a healthy, myco-resistant rat than a sick one because myco is heart-wrenching  
Oh and btw, my rat is 1 year 9 months. And other than the noises she makes when breathing she seems completely fine. She also hasn't shown signs of depression yet (her sister only died last week). Would i be better off not getting her a cagemate at all? 

Thanks for any help


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Sort of yes and no. All rats have myco, so you don't have to worry about one rat giving it to another. Make sure she is clear of any secondary infection though (ask the vet).


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you. I'm pretty sure she doesn't have anything else (other than possibly mites) since we have taken her to the vet and myco is the only thing the vet gave us medicine for. We are treating her for mites right now so I will definitely wait til we are done that. Also, will all rats get lonely and depressed living alone? Or do some do ok? My Koko seems very happy right now and I take her out several times a day, but it has only been a week since her sister died. Do rats generally decline slowly after their cagemate dies?


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Rats should never be alone, they will become depressed and neurotic, and I had one nearly die- he lost his will to live completely. He was just a baby, and would not even play with me! He did get a buddy and perked up, and is now almost 3 years old.

If he gave you medicine, your rat probably has a secondary infection. All pet rats have Myco, there is no way around that, it is when they get URIs that medicine is usually given. You will need to wait at least 3 weeks after the medicine is done before introducing a new rat, and the new rat needs to go through QT also. (might as well get it into QT soon.. the sooner she gets a buddy the better.)


----------



## BasmatiRice (Feb 11, 2012)

Although rats shouldnt be alone, some do get along well with only their human companion...I've known of a pet rat who lived 5 years (!!!) and never had a rat companion (but she did get alot of attention as she lived on an investigation lab on a veterinary university). I'd say worst case cenario you'll need to get a companion for her companion, but that could be a year or two from now  I'd get her a companion!


----------

